# Dremel questions



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

For those who use them, is there any difference between the regular old Home Depot variety Dremel and the ones they sell at PetSmart? I wondered if the RPM might be different or something, and thought I'd better find out before I go out and buy one.

Also, what kind of sanding tips do you use?

We had picked up one of those PediPaws, but it's basically worthless. I guess if I wanted to spend half an hour and about three disks per nail it might work. Otherwise, not so much. And I really hate using clippers. I'm always so afraid that I'm going to hurt them.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I got mine from Target, I don't know what they have at PetSmart?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have used smaller versions, but really do fine with the regular plug in Dremel. You can adjust the speed of course. I use the sandpaper drums rather than the little stone. They seem to work better and don't get so hot.


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

I got mine from Home Depot. Its a great one with plenty of power to get the job done. its a plug in type. I also use the sandpaper drums.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I got a rechargeable Dremel minimite-basically two speeds. Easy recharger and one charge is usually good for both dogs. Don't remember where I got it from but currently about $30 on Aamzon: <u>Dremel minimite on Amazon</u> 

Oh and I use the sandpaper as well - usually medium or coarse(when I 'forget' to do the nails regulary)


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I use the more powerful one from Home Depot at the highest speed and the coarsest sand paper possible. The ones at PetSmart are very wimpy.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

I got a 7.2v multipro rechargable at WalMart a while back(at a price I couldn't pass up). I find it powerful enough to the job and being rechargeable, I can use it anywhere w/o having to worry about a cord. I also use the dremel for more than just trimming Phoenix's nails.

The one you see at Petsmart, you can get cheaper at Amazon. There are also other options on Amazon. The minimite dremel is a good deal w/ free shipping than what you'd get at Petsmart.

I use the sanding drums. Usually use the finer one, but if I don't have those availble. I'll use the coarser ones. 

I find that Home Depot and Lowes stuff is overpriced vs. WalMart or Amazon for the smaller tools as well as begin a bit more powerful than needed, unless you are going to use the dremel for more than your dog's nails.

Pedipaws ARE useless for larger dogs.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DnP
> 
> Pedipaws ARE useless for larger dogs.


AMEN!!!!! I tried it on Angeles and nothing! Louis and Cotton it did some good. I think I will try the Dremel. Was it in the pet section or home hardware?


----------



## Sheila (May 14, 2009)

We had a pedipaws that I used for Dusty before we got Kerchak. It is fine for our little dog, but doesn't touch Kerchaks nails
I was wondering about the Dremel too, so might give that a try as we already have one.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I got the Dremel from the hardware section. Mine has a 7,500 and I think a 12,000 speed - I used the lower speed on both dogs, and the sandpaper tip.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you LisaT!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

You're welcome, for Indy, the Dremmel was a lifesaver!


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks guys - that's what I needed to know!
I was afraid that some of them might be a little too powerful. Thought maybe the ones at PetSmart were designed specifically for nails and maybe I shouldn't use the 'regular' kind.

And thanks for the tips about Amazon and Wal-Mart. I'll definitely check around if they're cheaper. I doubt that I'll use it for anything but nails, but then again, ya never know. It might be good for those little projects that always seem like such a good idea when I start them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I got a Dremel 2-speed rechargable off Amazon for half the price. I would check there first!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I am going to try a Dremel on my small dog's nails. Is there a special technique or do you just sand the end off until you get near the quick? Does it smells like burning hair? How does your dog like/dislike it?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

http://homepages.udayton.edu/~merensjp/doberdawn/dremel/dremel.html

If you smell burning then you are hurting your dog. Do NOT leave the drum on there for more than a couple seconds at a time. You can melt the nail.

I lay Jax down so I can see the bottom of her paw and get an idea of how close I am to her quik. The difference between the dremel and clippers are that you will only get a dot of blood if you get to close with the dremel because you have more control over how much you are taking off.


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

Rechargable Dremel with 120 grit sandpaper


----------

